# furry tuna ad



## Maio Maio Tigerman (Nov 17, 2008)

saw this on tv it made me lol.
http://www.youtube.com/v/AfGQ_rg5yzs&hl=en&fs=1


----------



## Diego117 (Nov 17, 2008)

Made me lol too. XD

Makes that look like cat fooooo... *Awkward silence*


----------



## Frasque (Nov 17, 2008)

If your tuna is furry, don't eat it.


----------



## Hackfox (Nov 17, 2008)

*goes off and buys 50 cans* xD


----------



## Aden (Nov 18, 2008)

That is one ugly-ass cat dude.


----------

